# Tea help please.



## MNxHerper (May 3, 2011)

Hello I am new here and couldn't find what I was looking for could some one send me a tadpole tea recipe/ How to make it. Or point me in the right direction? 

Thanks a Bunch!
-David


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Use almond leaves available through a few of the sponsors on here - black jungle / joshs frogs. Or use tropic marine black water extract expert. Happy frogging.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe Tetra also makes a Black Water Extract. I make mine by boiling Oak leaves then running it through a sieve. It should be the color of Iced Tea. I brew mine extra dark and then dilute it as needed.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wendy's Tadpole Tea
1 gal Spring Water
5-6 Indian Almond Leaves

Tear leaves into pieces. Place in jug of spring water. Shake occasionally.
When it turns brown...it's ready!


----------



## MNxHerper (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm currently using indian almond leaves but what else is do people use? Most of our leaf little leaves fine? Magnolia?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I use magnolia leafs and oak leafs, I need to buy some Almond leafs though.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

i use aged tap water with black water extract and have no issues...i throw a little moss in the cup with it because it appears as if though they like to take cover with it....these are azureus by the way


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

People have even used water mixed with peat moss that is allowed to steep. 

The reason people use tadpole tea is because the suspended humic acids can reduce bacterial levels in the water and these acids also help to keep ammonia converted to ammonium which is the non-toxic form of ammonia. 


Ed


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I use magnolia leaves, live oak leaves and spring water with sphagnum moss and a piece of pothos.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

You can buy large amounts of Indian Almond leaves (the best for tad tea IMO) for cheaper elsewhere online than our sponsors. Sorry to break it to you guys but your leaves are a rip-off! I got some online - 100 leaves for $10.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Thier cost is less expensive when you consider what your final costs could be for violating the restrictions on plant imports.... If you are getting your leaves from overseas then you may need a plant import permit... 
see USDA - APHIS - Plant Health, Plant Protection and Quarantine


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I let tap water sit out for a couple days then add magnolia leaves and a string of java moss.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ed said:


> Thier cost is less expensive when you consider what your final costs could be for violating the restrictions on plant imports.... If you are getting your leaves from overseas then you may need a plant import permit...
> see USDA - APHIS - Plant Health, Plant Protection and Quarantine


Haha, Uhoh... Don't turn me in Ed!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No worries but sometimes think before posting on an open forum....


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ed said:


> No worries but sometimes think before posting on an open forum....


I had no clue there were any regulations on it. Woops!


----------



## Natures Gems (Apr 12, 2011)

i've used regular oak leaves very successfully and its cheap to gather from pesticide free areas of course. indian almond is highly regarded. i've never used blackwater extract myself for tadpole tea but i know breeders on aquarium fish forums do not like it at all. most saying its junk. i personally have no experience with the extract though. i hear boiling peat moss is very good also but haven't tried it myself yet. i have such high percentage tadpole survival rates using oak leaves that i haven't had the desire to change what isn't broken. if i do experiment i would probably try peat moss next. the almond leaves are incredibly expensive and if you are doing water chages twice a week could start hurting the pocket some. but as i said i haven't used the extracts so maybe it works for some. but i feel a little more secure using the natural tannins in leaves and moss. hope you find what is right for you. thats really most important.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been using peat steeped in the sun for a week, which essentially makes a concentrated tea that i mix with ro as needed. I add a leaf, a clump of java and duckweed to the cup.


----------

